# MS Visual C++ project, what can open it?



## Nosh (Jan 25, 2004)

is it possible to open a Visual C++ project (structured in the same way it would appear in Visual C++ itself) in any program in OS X? Xcode has no problem opening .h, .c, or .cpp files, naturally, but has no idea what to do with the .sln file. Is there a secret way, or a special third party importer I can use? Or, can I get Codewarrior or others to do it? Thanks.

Nosh


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't know of anything that can open a Visual C++ project.  You'll need to recreate it in your IDE of choice (CW or XCode).

Wade


----------



## Nosh (Jan 25, 2004)

Well that's just no good at all. I'm rather the "newbie" when it comes to C++, and a certain developers SDK only comes as a Visual C++ project. All the code is there for altering, but I just don't know how to structure and build it in a different IDE.


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 25, 2004)

Does he have a Linux version?  If so, the Makefile and such would likely be convertible to OS X without too many changes.

Wade


----------



## Viro (Jan 26, 2004)

If it only comes with a Visual C++ project file, chances are very very high that it makes use of Windows dependent APIs (i.e. MFC/ActiveX/Win32/etc). Even if you manage to convert the project file into an XCode compatible format, you'll still not be able to compile anything.


----------



## anarchie (Jan 26, 2004)

Post the URL to this SDK here and see if any of us want to port it.


----------



## Nosh (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.jk3files.com/file.info?ID=20909

It's for designing game modifications to Jedi Academy.


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 27, 2004)

I took a brief look at it.

If you look at JKA_mp(SDK).sln, you'll see that it references all the .vcproj files.  It's the master project file.  The .vcproj files make up the individual modules.  If you look in the .vcproj files, you'll see all the files that comprise the module.

By looking at these files, you can reconstruct the project in Xcode.

However, looking at the code, it's going to take a ton of work to port it.  There's Windows-specific stuff all through it.

Wade


----------



## Nosh (Jan 27, 2004)

And there's not even a Mac version of the server to run it on


----------



## mkwan (Jan 30, 2004)

usually I take the source code, edit it to get rid of windows specific code and invoke the gcc compiler to compile the code.  Then the fun part is figuring out the gcc compiler errors.  I have only done that on console applications involving classes.


----------



## Viro (Jan 30, 2004)

mkwan said:
			
		

> usually I take the source code, edit it to get rid of windows specific code and invoke the gcc compiler to compile the code.  Then the fun part is figuring out the gcc compiler errors.  I have only done that on console applications involving classes.




Uhh... if the program is using the Win32 API or something that's heavily tied to windows(e.g. MFC, ActiveX, DirectX, etc), you might end up with an empty file


----------



## mkwan (Jan 30, 2004)

or that too...I haven't gone that far in C++ programming...


----------

